# What colours suit dapple grey horses?



## auTBrider (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so i want to know what colours look good on dapple grey horses, people have told me that pink looks good but i dont really think id like that. so any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Red yellow bright orange purple


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

EVERY COLOUR LOOKS GOOD ON GREYS!! 

thats why i love having a dapple grey,  i do red,navy blue & white. 

Whats your favourite colour? I like Navy blue & sky blue together, Navy blue & Lime green, Drk Purple & Lilac, Purple & pink, Red & Black, Tourquiose & purple.. Anything... I just tend to stay away from yellow and really light baby colours.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I loveeeee light blue on grays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

We have a bright/electric blue halter on Mas:


----------



## auTBrider (Feb 6, 2011)

Hehe sweet guys thanks for the colour advice


----------

